# 46 year old Toronto man is a transgender 6 year old girl



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure what to think about this...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...tart-new-life-as-a-six-year-old-a6769051.html

well each there own I guess


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Unusual... but who am I to judge.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

He's absolutely brilliant! No work, worry free, free shelter, and play all day!

If you can't become a billionaire, or if you don't want to go to prison, this might be the other way of enjoying life without EVER going to work!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ya the being a six year old is the part that made me question this as WTH


----------

